# What year of your own car is being used for driving Uber/Lyft? (Lease cars not included)



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

This poll result could give some idea to starters who are thinking of buying a car. And also will give some drivers who want to change their cars.
Thanks for participating.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

2009 Toyota Corolla with 111k miles. (Yea!)

with 5-speed manual (Boo!)

Every time I went into San Francisco, my clutch overheated in 2-3 hours and started to chatter.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 2009 Toyota Corolla with 111k miles. (Yea!)
> 
> with 5-speed manual (Boo!)
> 
> Every time I went into San Francisco, my clutch overheated in 2-3 hours and started to chatter.


Wow. Driving Uber/Lyft in downtown with stick shift, you are a true hero.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I Uber'd this one into the ground.....


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 2009 Toyota Corolla with 111k miles. (Yea!)
> 
> with 5-speed manual (Boo!)
> 
> Every time I went into San Francisco, my clutch overheated in 2-3 hours and started to chatter.


SF is no cars friend but a stick-yikes.
In the 80s I had 280Z, no prob. It's tooooo many cars now and some drivers get to close behind.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

2011. I like to look for slightly old-ish cars with high trim levels and cars that had a production run starting around '10-'11 but going on through, say, '16 or so. Provided they're decently reliable they are great bang for the buck and can usually be bought outright.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Both of my cars are 2010s. 1 has 250k miles and the other has 175k. I firmly believe both are too new for rideshare, and the mileage on the second one is too low


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

anteetr said:


> Both of my cars are 2010s. 1 has 250k miles and the other has 175k. I firmly believe both are too new for rideshare, and the mileage on the second one is too low


what is the maker of your cars? Your cars have been driven over 170 miles already but looks like you are still much fond of your cars which makes me wonder what makers and models of your cars are. I will have one when I have a chance next time. As for me, when a car has been driven over 120K, I usually get rid of it but I want to keep a car forever so I want to know which maker will be the best. Thank you.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

A Chrysler Van and a 5 speed Ford Focus. The van has 250k. It used to be nice but it’s time is coming soon.

The Focus is the unquestionably the most reliable car i have ever owned and I’ve had a lot of cars. I recently replaced the starter and that was the first thing that ever broke on it since I bought it brand new 10 years ago. Don’t ever get one 2012 or newer with an automatic transmission though.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

2007 Camry with 345,000 miles. 

- cracked windshield
- banging right rear suspension (thanks, land whales!)
- brake discs warped
- rear wheel bearing hum
- headlights dim
- stereo doesn't work
- A/C not cold

It's the perfect rideshare vehicle.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

anteetr said:


> A Chrysler Van and a 5 speed Ford Focus. The van has 250k. It used to be nice but it's time is coming soon.
> 
> The Focus is the unquestionably the most reliable car i have ever owned and I've had a lot of cars. I recently replaced the starter and that was the first thing that ever broke on it since I bought it brand new 10 years ago. Don't ever get one 2012 or newer with an automatic transmission though.


Focus is a good looking car and I always wanted to have one. But one of my co-worker had one (2005 model in 2007) that was transmission broke down after 70K. Since then I stay away from focus even if I love the look. Thanks for your saying. You've changed my mind.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 2007 Camry with 345,000 miles.
> 
> - cracked windshield
> - banging right rear suspension (thanks, land whales!)
> ...


Well done sir &#128079;&#127995;

Your riders are getting exactly what they are paying for.



Wildgoose said:


> Focus is a good looking car and I always wanted to have one. But one of my co-worker had one (2005 model in 2007) that was transmission broke down after 70K. Since then I stay away from focus even if I love the look. Thanks for your saying. You've changed my mind.


Get one with a manual transmission and you won't have to worry about that


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

anteetr said:


> Well done sir &#128079;&#127995;
> 
> Your riders are getting exactly what they are paying for.


That is true. Just for between $4 and $7 plus giving low rating, they do really deserve with cheap car, at least it is my belief.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> That is true. Just for between $4 and $7 plus giving low rating, they do really deserve with cheap car, at least it is my belief.


Mine too. Rideshare pax will never see the inside of my nice brand new car because I better not be doing this anymore when it becomes old and shitty enough I'd consider using it.

My beaters get me high enough ratings to qualify for Uber Pro and Lyft Rewards. Did I mention the van is rusty and dented? &#128518;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

My 2007 truck is perfect for me to do the anting I do. Just broke 250K miles which is nothing, bought with cash many many years ago, cheap insurance, easy to work on myself, cheap parts, still looks great and pax compliment all the time for it. The only thing thing that sucks is the mpg, but I compensate that as much as I can with being picky with the rides I take. 

Bought an 06 BMW for 2 grand a few weeks ago just to flip, but since it has turned out to be pretty good ride, I’ve been thinking about adding that also to my profile for now. We’ll see...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> That is true. Just for between $4 and $7 plus giving low rating, they do really deserve with cheap car, at least it is my belief.


All those problems... Yeah I can't even guess as to why you get low ratings... Driving a turd around for Rideshare...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> My 2007 truck is perfect for me to do the anting I do. Just broke 250K miles which is nothing, bought with cash many many years ago, cheap insurance, easy to work on myself, cheap parts, still looks great and pax compliment all the time for it. The only thing thing that sucks is the mpg, but I compensate that as much as I can with being picky with the rides I take.
> 
> Bought an 06 BMW for 2 grand a few weeks ago just to flip, but since it has turned out to be pretty good ride, I've been thinking about adding that also to my profile for now. We'll see...


BMW is a pretty good car when you know how to work on by yourself and you have a place and tools. As they do have higher engine power, valve cover gasket usually has short lifespan and gasket is not expensive. BMW is literally my dream car and I will have one when I have my own house.



Dekero said:


> All those problems... Yeah I can't even guess as to why you get low ratings... Driving a turd around for Rideshare...


Some riders literally have no clue on how to rate. When they see a car looks brand new, they think it deserves 5 stars if not they rate as 4 stars. I think they don't know how much a brand new car worth. They want to ride with more than $20,000 worth car while paying under $10. How Ridiculous they are. Most of riders have enough knowledge and they rate 5 stars for the good ride (not on the car) plus 50% of them tip.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

According to the current voting result ... Total participation ... 28 cars
2016 to 2019 .......... 11 cars (39.3%)
2012 to 2015 ........ 5 cars (17.9%)
2008 to 2011 ........... 7 cars (25%)
2007 and lower ....... 5 cars (17.9%)
Which means most of drivers like to drive newer model (39.3%). But the result also shows that most of the cars year between 2003 to 2011 are 42.9% are on the road and good for rideshare business when a driver considers about income to investment ratio. I think that the best on choosing a car for doing rideshare business would be between 2007 to 2011.
Thank you all for your participation. I will update the results when I see changes to my conclusion.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

anteetr said:


> A Chrysler Van and a 5 speed Ford Focus. The van has 250k. It used to be nice but it's time is coming soon.
> 
> The Focus is the unquestionably the most reliable car i have ever owned and I've had a lot of cars. I recently replaced the starter and that was the first thing that ever broke on it since I bought it brand new 10 years ago. Don't ever get one 2012 or newer with an automatic transmission though.


My Focus has been rock solid also. Around 250K on the clock. I hate the thought that soon it will be too old to drive for Uber. They don't make 'em like they used to.



Wildgoose said:


> According to the current voting result ... Total participation ... 28 cars
> 2016 to 2019 .......... 11 cars (39.3%)
> 2013 to 2015 ........ 5 cars (17.9%)
> 2008 to 2011 ........... 7 cars (25%)
> ...


2016 to 2019 cars --- Part time drivers or people who chose the wrong vehicle
2013 to 2015 cars --- People who chose the wrong vehicle, probably a long time ago, or recently got a great deal.
2006 to 2011 cars --- People who understand how to make money driving for Uber.
2005 and earlier cars --- People who don't drive in the United States.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 2007 Camry with 345,000 miles.
> 
> - cracked windshield
> - banging right rear suspension (thanks, land whales!)
> ...


I'm looking to upgrade my car 
Is it for sale?



Wildgoose said:


> According to the current voting result ... Total participation ... 28 cars
> 2016 to 2019 .......... 11 cars (39.3%)
> 2013 to 2015 ........ 5 cars (17.9%)
> 2008 to 2011 ........... 7 cars (25%)
> ...


Seems like theres too much depreciation in this polls results for my liking !!!!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> According to the current voting result ... Total participation ... 28 cars
> 2016 to 2019 .......... 11 cars (39.3%)
> 2013 to 2015 ........ 5 cars (17.9%)
> 2008 to 2011 ........... 7 cars (25%)
> ...


Just plain skipped 2012.... Lol I'll take the hint and sell my car ...,&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Just plain skipped 2012.... Lol I'll take the hint and sell my car ...,&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Mine too 2012 and it is a VW passat which is really a great car. Drive very good and smooth ride.  
Now is closed to 2020... So I consider myself that it was upgraded a year earlier.  



Dekero said:


> Just plain skipped 2012.... Lol I'll take the hint and sell my car ...,&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Made a mistake at 2013. what I meant was 2012 to 2015


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

2012 Hyundai Genesis.

Any vehicle less than 5 years old from new hasn't hit maximum depreciation and seems like a waste for rideshare, imo.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> This poll result could give some idea to starters who are thinking of buying a car. And also will give some drivers who want to change their cars.
> Thanks for participating.


2014.
Bought it new.
With no intention of using it for Uber.
Driving ( Uber & pizza) have paid my car note.
Have paid all of my bills the last 4 years.

Looking to move into a 2019-2020 model( used) soon.

Got 132,000 miles now.

Want to swap out before 150,000 miles.

Changed all 4 tires twice.
Windshield wiper blades.
Headlights.
Front brakes at 90,000 miles.
Oil & air filters.

Plan to swap out before i change back brakes even.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 2007 Camry with 345,000 miles.
> 
> - cracked windshield
> - banging right rear suspension (thanks, land whales!)
> ...


This guy has the right idea man as long as your car can get from point a to b that's all that matters Uber drivers who use super fancy cars to drive in are morons you're not making any more money


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> This guy has the right idea man as long as your car can get from point a to b that's all that matters Uber drivers who use super fancy cars to drive in are morons you're not making any more money


2012 Mazda 6 150,000 miles. will drive it till the wheels fall off. or it ages out. Love the car plenty of room for uber X. no major problems. normal things oil, tires, brakes, filters. I like to take care of my car. do regular schedule maintenance.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I bought a 2011 Ford Explorer with all the bells and whistles for personal use in 2016 and I started using it for rideshare in Jan 2018 when it had 70000 miles on the clock. I’ll probably turn 270000 miles in Jan 2021 so that’s 200000 miles in 3 years. In addition to all the routine maintenance tires, fluids, brakes, filters, plugs and belts, I’ve spent $4000 on repairs,(suspension and water pump, timing chain) total repair and maintenance have cost me just under $10000 so about a nickel a mile
depreciation cost has been $20000 (10 cents a mile) (it’s fully depreciated)
Assuming I get another 100000 miles from this vehicle the future depreciation cost per mile will drop to zero. Repairs and maintenance ought to stay the same

bottom line is I didn’t buy this care for rideshare but if I was buying a car for rideshare I’d buy another Ford Explorer


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> 2012 Mazda 6 150,000 miles. will drive it till the wheels fall off. or it ages out. Love the car plenty of room for uber X. no major problems. normal things oil, tires, brakes, filters. I like to take care of my car. do regular schedule maintenance.


I've always been a fan of the Mazda6. I had a 1st Gen 2005 Mazda6 Wagon GT and a 3rd Gen 2017 Mazda6. They really are great cars overall.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I can't believe all the newish cars being ubered! I'd say buy a nice medium mileage car 3 years before it ages out. Like a 2012 hybrid Sonata/Ioniq or Prius with 100k. If it needs major work before it ages out, ditch it and start over.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> I can't believe all the newish cars being ubered! I'd say buy a nice medium mileage car 3 years before it ages out. Like a 2012 hybrid Sonata/Ioniq or Prius with 100k. If it needs major work before it ages out, ditch it and start over.


that makes sense, but i would bet the newish cars weren't bought for rideshare. The decision to do rideshare came after the purchase. that or the car was purchased for both personal use and rideshare

And then there are the guys that are serious about making a business of this. They build a customer base,. buy new or low mileage used Lincoln Navigators, Chevy Suburbans, etc, commercial insurance and charge black car rates. They use Uber and Lyft to find new customers


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> but i would bet the newish cars weren't bought for rideshare


...of course not. They were bought as the 'family' vehicle or primary ride. Only after some years did RS begin. I mean, not every driver uses their car 100% for RS. I mean once you leave THIS forum, that is.

Plus, some of us really don't want to drive around in a POS precious prius (oh, mean to prius owners again). I'll remember to pat MY precious prius when wife comes home from working; and then I'll kick it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfart said:


> that makes sense, but i would bet the newish cars weren't bought for rideshare. The decision to do rideshare came after the purchase. that or the car was purchased for both personal use and rideshare
> 
> And then there are the guys that are serious about making a business of this. They build a customer base,. buy new or low mileage used Lincoln Navigators, Chevy Suburbans, etc, commercial insurance and charge black car rates. They use Uber and Lyft to find new customers


Well. Some really bought newer model cars to do rideshare. 
Some even bought Tesla, BMW, Mercedes and Audi.
My guess is that those are their dream car and they wanted to own one and unfortunately they are doing RS with it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> My guess is that those are their dream car and they wanted to own one and unfortunately they are doing RS with it.


one can have a nice car and NOT do RS full time. Just saying pt RS is fine with a nice ride, right?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> one can have a nice car and NOT do RS full time. Just saying pt RS is fine with a nice ride, right?


In that case, car owner is smart. He makes his car pays its value itself.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Well. Some really bought newer model cars to do rideshare.
> Some even bought Tesla, BMW, Mercedes and Audi.
> My guess is that those are their dream car and they wanted to own one and unfortunately they are doing RS with it.


Thats not unfortunate, thats smart. 
Turn that "cash suck" into a cash generator He gets his dream car, and lets someone else pay for it

I know a guy that has a $70000 Lexus SUV, That he paid for doing rideshare, That car is now parked at his summer home and he bought a newer Chevy Tahoe for rideshare

when I was making money I bought a freaking yacht and a newer car. because I wanted to and I could. When I sold my business I sold the boat too because I didnt have the cash flow to maintain it, I didnt have the cash flow to keep two cars either, but instead of selling one, I put it and myself to work to pay the bills. I consider myself fortunate to have found rideshare. It allows me to maintain my lifestyle actually add to my savings instead of spending it, and it paid for a smaller boat and my "dream car"










Every one of us has a story to tell, about what brought them to rideshare. Some of those stories include a "newer" car, mine includes an "older" car

Dont assume anything about another driver unless you know their story


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Thats not unfortunate, thats smart.
> Turn that "cash suck" into a cash generator He gets his dream car, and lets someone else pay for it


Unfortunate that I meant was for the car... &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Thats not unfortunate, thats smart.
> Turn that "cash suck" into a cash generator He gets his dream car, and lets someone else pay for it
> 
> I know a guy that has a $70000 Lexus SUV, That he paid for doing rideshare, That car is now parked at his summer home and he bought a newer Chevy Tahoe for rideshare
> ...


While you're rationale makes sense, it would likely make more economic sense for him to have a POS to get rideshare money in to pay for that $70k Lexus SUV instead of depreciating the shit out of it for 70% of the cost per mile to operate it. Unless of course he's got a side hustle to the side hustle and gets private jobs at a profitable rate outside of rideshare, and uses it to prospect.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 2007 Camry with 345,000 miles.
> 
> - cracked windshield
> - banging right rear suspension (thanks, land whales!)
> ...


I bet you pax don't ask you to make extra stops along the way.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

anteetr said:


> While you're rationale makes sense, it would likely make more economic sense for him to have a POS to get rideshare money in to pay for that $70k Lexus SUV instead of depreciating the shit out of it for 70% of the cost per mile to operate it. Unless of course he's got a side hustle to the side hustle and gets private jobs at a profitable rate outside of rideshare, and uses it to prospect.


 He does do private rides. (Doesn't everyone?). And his driving is not his only income... . Also he wouldnt have a POS parked in his driveway, much less drive one.. Its not always about economic sense


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> I Uber'd this one into the ground.....
> View attachment 383317


Just curious if you know what type of car this is? Too me, having owned one, it's pretty distinctive even in that dilapidated condition.

(I don't think NYUber is on the forum anymore, so the question is rhetorical. Does anybody have an idea what make that is?)

-----------
I love how all these which car would-you-buy / do-you-own threads always morph into you're-an-idiot-if-you-don't-drive-a-clunker thread. To each his own I say. I leased a new 2019 electric car, on the basis that driving it for rideshare on the weekends only (weekend retirement job) would pay for the car. Some people with nice cars -especially Teslas- put them up on Turo every weekend to make their payments. To each her own. I'd rather have the vehicle under my direct control, so I do rideshare.

Turned out that weekend driving paid for everything to do with the car, including insurance, tires, mats, etc. Plus it pays for a weeks worth of groceries for two. With a little left over. All expenses are fixed. No breakdowns. To each his own.

Of course now unemployment is paying for the car. lol.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Just curious if you know what type of car this is? Too me, having owned one, it's pretty distinctive even in that dilapidated condition.
> 
> (I don't think NYUber is on the forum anymore, so the question is rhetorical. Does anybody have an idea what make that is?)
> 
> ...


I believe that is a circa 1960 Chevrolet Corvair, made infamous by Ralph Nader.

It's different for everybody. I could totally rationalize driving a nice car and driving rideshare very part time with it to make the payment if I couldn't otherwise afford it.

I could also see a new electric car penciling out for a more serious driver too, because it crushes a rideshare drivers two largest expenses, which are gas and mechanic bills since electric is about half the money and there isn't as much to break compared to a conventional vehicle.

Otherwise, It may make emotional sense to do so, but I can't see it making economic sense to drive a new car instead of a beater for rideshare. Being seen driving a dented rustbucket with several hundred thousand miles isn't for everybody.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Just curious if you know what type of car this is? Too me, having owned one, it's pretty distinctive even in that dilapidated condition.
> 
> (I don't think NYUber is on the forum anymore, so the question is rhetorical. Does anybody have an idea what make that is?)
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevr...ction,referenced the engine's cooling system.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Bingo. That headlight config gives it away.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I am doing $300 a day, so if I break down and my cars in the shop for the week I am -$1500 instantly. Do the real math and my 2019 Tesla is a financial winner over my old 2010 Prius


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I am doing $300 a day, so if I break down and my cars in the shop for the week I am -$1500 instantly. Do the real math and my 2019 Tesla is a financial winner over my old 2010 Prius


Answer is still No.
No car is reliable 100%. Your Tesla could go break down or gets involved in an accident.
You can rent a car through Uber or Lyft and can make money to gain minimum loss.
Or You can just own 2 cars. Use them alternatively to get maintain minimum depreciation and one car will be handy for family member.
If you consider in deep, Tesla value is going down by $7,000 every year as depreciation on year. You have lost $7,000 instantly for keeping it for a year.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> If you consider in deep, Tesla value is going down by $7,000 every year as depreciation on year. You have lost $7,000 instantly for keeping it for a year.


Hmm.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Hmm.


Yes. That doesn't even include loosing on paying high sale tax when he bought it. ( $45,000 x 9.5% sale tax in CA = $4,275 )

Who are mainly buying Marcedes, BMW, Audi, Lexus and Tesla? 
Answer is rich people.
Rich people don't want to buy older year model...or used car... 
Then those car value dropping down so fast.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

No, you may be thinking of another make? Tesla's are notorious for holding their value. For example an entry level Model 3 lists for 38K (before incentives). Take a look at the 2017-18 used Model 3s. They are not pricing out at 14K less.

Also, a lot of folks are coming out of mid-range cars into the Model 3. Honda Civic/Accord, Prius, etc. LINK.

New 2020-21 Model 3 from Tesla's website


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> No, you may be thinking of another make? Tesla's are notorious for holding their value. For example an entry level Model 3 lists for 38K (before incentives). Take a look at the 2017-18 used Model 3s. They are not pricing out at 14K less.
> 
> New 2020-21 Model 3 from Tesla's website
> View attachment 537701
> ...


my question is, what if a tesla guy's driver door or any door gets hit badly how long he has to wait to get a replacement???


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Good question. Who the hell knows! Service and initial build quality are weak at present. No sense denying that. Look at this horror story:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaModelY/comments/kinp5c


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> No, you may be thinking of another make? Tesla's are notorious for holding their value. For example an entry level Model 3 lists for 38K (before incentives). Take a look at the 2017-18 used Model 3s. They are not pricing out at 14K less.
> 
> New 2020-21 Model 3 from Tesla's website
> View attachment 537701
> ...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Right. So the 1-year old 2019 car is ~2K less than new, with 23K miles. Not the 7K you asserted.

The 2-year old 2018 car is 11K less than new, with 42K miles. Not the 14K you asserted (7K per year). And it is only a rear wheel drive car. Not dual motor, which would put the used price closer to 6K less than new.

You just underscored the point I was making to you. So let it go now. I like your posts. I think you were just a bit off on this one my friend. ;>

Dual motor, Long range price on Tesla website:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Right. So the 1-year old 2019 car is ~2K less than new, with 23K miles. Not the 7K you asserted.
> 
> The 2-year old 2018 car is 11K less than new, with 42K miles. Not the 14K you asserted (7K per year). And it is only a rear wheel drive car. Not dual motor, which would put the used price closer to 6K less than new.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to arguing with you.
Before I wrote, I check the car value difference in Autotrader.com and took the data after quick analyzed. I've never interested in Tesla and Honestly, I have no idea how much they worth. It was what I found from listing after quick search.
Please remember that in 2020, due to covid-19, car factory don't produce a lot of new cars. That's why Older model value went up (in average, older car value went up $2K) and 2019 value are not much different with 2020 MSRP value. I think this is why you found brand newer car's value is not much different with a year old model.
Before Covid, As soon as you bought a new car (not Tesla), as soon as you signed your purchase, you've lost over $3,500 without putting any mile in new car. First one you've lost in is sale tax and second one you've lost in is record of 1st owner. In year two, you likely will lose 2K more for a year old. Year three as well, you are losing more around 2K. I've been analyzing car value ( my reference is KBB ) to made decision on buying car with a fair price.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I wasn't trying to arguing with you.
> Before I wrote, I check the car value difference in Autotrader.com and took the data after quick analyzed. I've never interested in Tesla and Honestly, I have no idea how much they worth. It was what I found from listing after quick search.
> Please remember that in 2020, due to covid-19, car factory don't produce a lot of new cars. That's why Older model value went up (in average, older car value went up $2K) and 2019 value are not much different with 2020 MSRP value. I think this is why you found brand newer car's value is not much different with a year old model.
> Before Covid, As soon as you bought a new car (not Tesla), as soon as you signed your purchase, you've lost over $3,500 without putting any mile in new car. First one you've lost in is sale tax and second one you've lost in is record of 1st owner. In year two, you likely will lose 2K more for a year old. Year three as well, you are losing more around 2K. I've been analyzing car value ( my reference is KBB ) to made decision on buying car with a fair price.


Did you add in the Tesla electic car rebate?
I have a car that doesnt break, needs no maintenence, is ultimate for rideshare with no gas, I can turn more pings into profit than you! What am i missing. I think you way overthink the situation. Plus I drive a dream machine that matters. Me: love driving Tesla, surf lots of porn; You @Wildgoose drive an embarrassing crapbox you bought from a spreadsheer and spend your time surfing KBB and craigslist car ads.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cab-2015 Ford Fusion hybrid, bought new, 48.000 miles
UberX/Lyft-2014 Ford Fusion hybrid, bought new, 93.000 miles.

The latter was a mistake. Never again will I buy a new car for UberX/Lyft. The car is pretty good. It was simply a mistake to buy a new one.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

anteetr said:


> I believe that is a circa 1960 Chevrolet Corvair, made infamous by Ralph Nader.
> 
> It's different for everybody. I could totally rationalize driving a nice car and driving rideshare very part time with it to make the payment if I couldn't otherwise afford it.
> 
> ...


there is something in between a new car and a beater, especially if it's something you already own

I'm thinking a 5-10 yo car with 50-100k miles. I was going to sell mine when it was 7 years old with 70000 miles.because I needed some cash. Instead. Maybe I could get $15000 for it. I started rideshare instead and at the end of 6 months I had the 15k made. I'm still driving it and it's not what I'd call a beater yet. ( I'm in Florida, so no rust).


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Did you add in the Tesla electic car rebate?
> I have a car that doesnt break, needs no maintenence, is ultimate for rideshare with no gas, I can turn more pings into profit than you! What am i missing. I think you way overthink the situation. Plus I drive a dream machine that matters. Me: love driving Tesla, surf lots of porn; You @Wildgoose drive an embarrassing crapbox you bought from a spreadsheer and spend your time surfing KBB and craigslist car ads.


Trust me.I have already calculated and estimated how much I could make vs how much I would loose on Tesla and Honda/Toyota. 
Honda and Toyota beat Tesla even before adding value drops. 
Just enjoy your car and be proud of being an owner. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------

